# Edwards Reynolds on baptism sealing the promises of the covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 23, 2022)

We all, in the virtue of that covenant made by God unto the faithful, and to their seed in the first instant of our being, do belong unto Christ that bought us; after, in the laver of regeneration, the sacrament of baptism, we are farther admitted and united to him.

Our right unto Christ before was general, from the benefit of the common covenant; but, in this sacrament of baptism, my right is made personal; and I now lay claim unto Christ, not only in the right of his common promise, but by the efficacy of this particular washing, which sealeth and ratifieth the covenant unto me.

Thus is our first union unto Christ wrought by the grace of the covenant effectively, – and by the grace of baptism (where it may be had) instrumentally; the one giving unto Christ, the other obsignating and exhibiting, that right, by a farther admission of us into his body.

For the reference, see Edwards Reynolds on baptism sealing the promises of the covenant.

N.B. I do not claim to understand this extract.


----------

